# OOC Deus Ex Machina



## Eryndur (Oct 19, 2007)

Inspired by Dr. Zombie's Aundair Raiders game in which I'm playing, I'd like to start an Eberron game set during the Last War.

[Note: Previously, people posted their ideas for a general setting for the game. What follows is what received the most interest, and is now official.]

The year is 970. The goblinoids of Darguun have just declared independence and the nations of Cyre and Breland face the sudden threat of a new front in the war. 

The first sentient warforged are a recent development, but have proven themselves to be extremely effective on the battlefield. The Cannith forges in Eston and Metrol burn day and night, barely able to meet demand. 

You are all recruits in the 3rd Army of Cyre, stationed in Eston, and ready for deployment to who knows where. Most -- if not all -- of you are recently created warforged. The Cyran Command does not yet have enough faith in the fledgling race to allow them to operate completely on their own, so the ranks are liberally supplemented with "wet-born" races.

Please submit character concepts only. Those who submitted campaign ideas will get priority when I start selecting players. The party will consist of five -- count 'em -- five people.

Now I'll fill you in on what you can expect from the game. I'm not a fan of using the game to test optimal character builds. I'm also not a proponent of wacky race/class and alternate/optional features. As a DM, I don't want to flip between hordes of books to keep up with your freak-of-nature PC. On the other hand, I loves me some Eberron, and I have no problem with any of the crunch in the setting-specific rulebooks. But those of you who are just dying for a new campaign to start up on EN World so you can try out your grimlock truenamer with the dragonhoozle template need to stay out. With this in mind, let me lay out character creation rules. Remember, don't stat a character yet; this is just for your edification:

- 1st level
- 32 point buy
- max hp at 1st, average rounded up afterward, or roll on Invisible Castle
- max gold
- allowable sources: 3.5 PHB, Expanded Psionics Handbook, and all official published Eberron game supplements. Note that the d20SRD is _not_ viable, so no Unearthed Arcana variants or wood elves with +2 Strength.
- no Level Adjustment
- must be from Khorvaire
- you as a player must have a working knowledge of the Eberron setting. Having skimmed through the Campaign Setting book is enough. I just don't want to waste time explaining what a shifter is.

In real life, I'm a bartender, and when I'm not at work, I tend to stay home. This means that I have a lot of time to post. I will be fully dedicated to the game as long as the players reciprocate. I post often and will not hesitate to move things along if I feel it's necessary. If someone doesn't post for a while, I will simply keep going. 

*Therefore, you must be able to post a minimum of one post a day, including weekends, and preferably more.*

Read that again, in case you glossed over it. It's by far my most important rule. If you foresee an impending vacation, sickness, family trouble, job trouble, psychological issue, D&D burnout, relocation, etc., please. do. not. apply. I've been in too many PbPs that have gone down the tube in their infancy, and I won't let that happen here if I can help it. I want dedicated and enthusiastic players, period. Now, obviously, real life can and does get in the way on occasion. If you know that you will not be able to post, tell me. 

I do not follow the usual sequence of: 1)DM posts description; 2)wait until every PC chimes in with response; 3)rinse; 4)repeat. This invariably leads to massive lag time as one person always can't/forgets to post, and the DM doesn't want to go on until the PC has his say. PbPs are slow enough as they are. I want things to move, move, move. So, you need to be able to keep up, or I'll leave you behind. I will wait until I get a general feel for what the group as a whole wants to do, but I won't wait long. If you're feeling angry because you forgot to tell me you were going to Six Flags for the weekend and your guy didn't get to voice his opinion on whether or not to storm the gates of Korth, too bad. 

All of this may seem a bit tyrannical, but there is an upside!  First of all, the game will move quickly, giving it a sense of drama and tension, instead of stagnation and slow death. Drama and tension, in most cases, leads to fun. Stagnation and slow death, in most cases, doesn't. Second, you can be guaranteed of my prompt response time. I won't leave you hanging. Wanna know what your character smells as he looks over the carnage of Metrol? I'll let you know. Wanna know what the DC is to jump from one swinging chandelier to another? No problemo, I'm on it.  Third, I'm fast and loose with XP. CR and EL system? Yeah, yippity-skippity, I use it. But I also dole out role-playing and story awards as warranted, and with abandon. I'm well aware that leveling is the most satisfying part of the game, and I won't make you slog through a half-year of real time before you get to level 2. 

Please remember that this is an Eberron game, and therefore action-oriented. Your posts should always attempt to move things along. Make your PC _do_ things. Don't throw up a post ruminating on the color and material of your Brelish undergarments. I guarantee you: no one cares.

Sound like your kind of PbP? Have questions? By all means, POST!!!


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 19, 2007)

I think it would be cool to play a Warforged Soldier starting at day 1 in his new unit.  He will wield a great sword and know nothing but what strategies were instilled in him by his creators/trainers.  I would to do this pre- day of mourning by about 2-3 years.  This is just my idea iI am flexible.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree on the Warforged. I was thinking in terms of time as the awakenning of the Warforged from simple machines to sentient beings. My character concept would probably be a Warforged Wizard, or as humans might say, a repair-bot.

WarShrike


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey, here's a wacky idea, what if we were all warforged (or a group of warforged with a non-warfoged officer) in say... Cyre?  The homestead of House Cannith, the belaguered artistic nation that hired more mercenaries than any other nation in the Last War?  

Learning about our humanity (or in the officer's case, learning about the warforgedmanity) as we begin our new lives facing the undead hoardes of Karrnath or the fanatical armies of Thrane?  Perhaps we're a bunch of experimental units, or just have one or two thrown in to test their performance in a more mobile task force?

I have an idea for a warforged rogue, a more clever-handed scout-type that was intentionally imprinted with slightly more underhanded techniques that she doesn't understand.  She doesn't quite grasp why she stabs for the arteries, the kidneys, the heart when she fights, and doesn't know why she fights differently than other warforged, or why she was not imprinted with full combat skills when she seems no different than the other fighters.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 19, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing IKT!. hehe

I will propose a warforged rogue, a tinny sneakery one. Wielding a short sword, and go hidden behind Mellubs one. I got to go now, and will have a concept up later.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2007)

Hmm, if Voda Vosa's interested in the rogue role, I have some other ideas (warforged are cool and flexible).  I could go for the "officer" role, perhaps being something unique to Cyre, like a cleric of Onatar?

Or, wait, better idea, what about an artificer scion of House Cannith?  So, she wouldn't be working for Cyre directly, but perhaps hired to "look after" the unique warforged that Cyre purchased. 

"I helped make them...  Or at least polish them.  The family trusts me to observe them and make sure everything goes well.  I am not suited for the battlefield as they are, but it is my honor and duty to make sure they perform well.  And perhaps more than that.  My brother says they could even have souls..."


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 19, 2007)

I love the idea to say the least. A small tactical team of 'forged maybe inserted the territories of Thrane, or we could have been assigned to an area where less of the fighting was, with different set of goals, than let’s say disrupt the enemies supply line.

As for my character, a smaller, faster Warforged, programmed for light combat and finding foes.  A Ranger or Scout named Track.

Discovering our Warforgity.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2007)

Logics Fate - Flumphs rule!

*We now return you to your regularly scheduled recruitment thread.*


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 19, 2007)

Bleh, Cyran warforged. I think we should do time-travelling elves! 

Anyway... fighting either Karrnath or Darguun breakaways... 

If I were to play in such a campaign... maybe a warforged telepath w/ a healthy dose of shaper powers, or vice versa. Exploring the issues of thought vs. soul...


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 19, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Flumphs rule!



*bow* For the record if Isida plays a leader, I will follow!



> I think we should do time-travelling elves!



That's an idea too, we could hit all the major battles and try to influence them so that after the long war, Elves own everything!
  :\    O wait, the smiley means that you we're kidding...


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 19, 2007)

It looks like Cyran warforged is the prevailing sentiment so far, though time-traveling elves would actually be pretty fun, come to think of it.

Let's hear some more!


----------



## Zurai (Oct 19, 2007)

I would totally dig a warforged-awakening Last War campaign.

I think I would prefer to move the timeline back a bit, closer to when sentient warforged were first introduced. The current proposal (though only one person has presented a time period so far) is ~2-3 years before the Day of Mourning, which puts it at ~991-992 YK. The first sentient 'forged was made in 965 YK, about 25 years earlier. I propose the campaign start around 970 or 975 YK, giving enough time for the replication of sentient 'forged on a wider front, but not so widespread as to be totally common.

The PCs could, perhaps, be the first entire unit of sentient warforged, at least in Cyre.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh man. seems there's some new games happening in Enworld and i want inn in all of them! 

What about a unit of Shifter Mercenaries hired to assault a Karrnath unit and deliver some artifact to and very secretive customer? Maybe some device that would make Karrnaths troops almost invincible,maybe struggle of power within the Karrnathi rulers? Maybe the the aunt of the ruling King Kaius the third had something to do whit it? Maybe the adventures shifter Mercenaries will impress and get a far more dangerous mission?...

Those boys in the Emerald Claw are some nasty buggers too. Maybe the score of  shifters was hired to hunt down, intercept and delay one of bands? Revealing some dark secret?

Shifters must be the coolest race in Eberron. Lets swing a bunch of them around.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 19, 2007)

Indeed shifters are "wicked sweet"


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, in all seriousness at this point I would rather do elves (sans time-travelling) than warforged. Shifters would be cool too, but a Valenar war band...


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh man, a unit of Warforged would be the coolest thing ever. I vote for that one. Could also use Warforged Scouts from...MM3? One of the MM. Warforged but small size, +2 dex, -2 wis, -2 cha, iirc.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 19, 2007)

OK, it looks like warforged has a strong lead still, with 7 votes for it. One vote each for shifters and valenar elves.

Necro Kinder, check out my opening post re: allowable sources. Just the core classes, plus Eberron books and the XPH.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2007)

True dat about the shifters Drowned Hero.  It'd be wacky cool to have a whole bunch of them too (I want to play every race in Eberron and I have like fifteen ideas or more for each one!).  I just think the warforged are just so quintessentially _Last War_ ya know?  And I think roleplaying a bunch of them at their inception (Zurai, good idea there) has just so much story-telling potential.

As for our mission, perhaps Cyre hired us to do a little sabotage/reconitering in Thrane (I'd have to check my Forge of the Last War for exact dates when those two countries were in conflict) because Cyre didn't want to risk too many of their own people against their fanatical armies.  It'd also be a great testing ground for emotion, with the (relatively) unemotional new warforged against these fanatical peasants and knights.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 19, 2007)

Sound fair, thoug, without a human comander, I would suspect the forged would risk their lives in such a suicidal mission. I understad that been a brand new warforged don't give youy much space to really thinks things through... but still ^^


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 19, 2007)

See, this is why I would really like Keith to write a book or trilogy about some Thranish nationals, so that all of this stuff about them being one dimensional crazies can be put to rest. Seriously. Thrane is mighty old as the target for every frakkin' war themed campaign under the sun... 

Karrnath, or hell, Breland, would be a much better target... Remember, the only one of the other four nations Cyre more or less got along with was Aundair.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 20, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> See, this is why I would really like Keith to write a book or trilogy about some Thranish nationals, so that all of this stuff about them being one dimensional crazies can be put to rest. Seriously. Thrane is mighty old as the target for every frakkin' war themed campaign under the sun...



Filthy Flamist and their propoganda! They want to be destroying our way of life! Our love of our Host! They must pay!

(See, Hosters can be just as bad.  And, for the record, I feel (like Master Baker) that it was the _Aundarian_ influence that sparked the 'fundamentalist' Flamist movement, not the mainstream Thranes)



			
				Kaodi said:
			
		

> Karrnath, or hell, Breland, would be a much better target... Remember, the only one of the other four nations Cyre more or less got along with was Aundair.



Depending on the timeline, "accidental" incursions into that rabble-rousing Valendar territory would work.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2007)

Karrnath would be cool, I mean, undead, 'nuff said.  But hey, what would warforged start to think when confronted with Breland's "democracy, individuality, and who are you freaking metal guys?"  It wasn't until a little later in the war when Breland got smart and said it would recognize warforged citizens once they won the war.  Perhaps our group would be on the cusp of that?  Possibly switching sides or something?  (I mean, everyone else was doing that to Cyre so it sort of became a trend...)


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 20, 2007)

I actually really like the shifter idea, and was thinking about it as soon as I read the initial post.  What about a unit of shifters during the intial separation of the Eldeen Reaches from Aundair.  There was a heck of a lot of fascinating activity at that point, driving the Brelish out of the area, declaring themselves autonomous, etc.  Think of all of the cool missions a strong, elite unit of shifters could undertake.


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 20, 2007)

It wasn't even until the King of Breland befriended a Warforged who was serving under him asked him to that he did recognize their sentience.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2007)

True dat, but maybe Three wasn't the only one, ya know?


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 20, 2007)

Remember that the party doesn't need to be all one race, although I'm fine with that. All I require is that you hail from the same nation or faction. Taking Redclaw's suggestion, for instance, if some people didn't want to play a shifter, we could still play a group of mixed Eldeen nationalists fighting against Aundair and Breland.

Judging from the relatively small number of responses, I can tell that either my parameters for the game or the idea of a Last War campaign in general isn't doing it for a lot of people. I'm going to stick to my guns, though. 

So, I'll take submissions for another 48 hours, then I'll tally the vote, and anyone who's still interested can then start submitting character concepts.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 20, 2007)

You have lurkers. I would try to think of something to suggest but everything else is real good. You will have more interest once you state that open recruitment I'm sure.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 20, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> You have lurkers. I would try to think of something to suggest but everything else is real good. You will have more interest once you state that open recruitment I'm sure.





Yeah, you're probably right. Thanks.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 20, 2007)

In fact, a mixed-race party might add some really interesting role-playing challenges.  A mixed warforged and human unit from Cyre would spice up the warforged quest for recognition, and a mixed shifter and non-shifter Eldeen party could add a twist or two in terms of racial politics and the extremity of the separtist mindset.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 20, 2007)

A mixed party would indeed help to highlight tensions and differences between the races. I still would prefer a warforged-centered campaign, but I would certainly have no objections to either of the other proposed ideas.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2007)

I kind of find the single-race (or nearly so) parties amusing, if only because it gives an immediate bond.  I recall in an Arcana Evolved campaign we all ended up playing mojh (lizardy-type people) from the same House (a conclave of sorts), which gave us easy and immediate role-playing opportunties.  And for the one human in the party, a way to highlight racial tensions without going too nuts.

The warforged-centric campaign allows, I think, for a very fundemental question of soul and the necessities of war.  They were a whole race just created to fight, but they have the potential to do anything, even if they don't know it.

The shifter/Reacher-centric campaign allows for the opportunity to seize something good out of the depths of war, to try to gain freedom and respect for your way of life even as the world crumbles around you.

If we were to choose between those two campaigns, the question would be do we explore the question of soul or the question of freedom?


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 21, 2007)

Excellently put! Ideas are flying in my head. If anyone wants to throw in a last vote for something, do it before noon tomorrow. I will finalize the setting around that time.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 21, 2007)

Alright, here's the basic setup:

The year is 970. The goblinoids of Darguun have just declared independence and the nations of Cyre and Breland face the sudden threat of a new front in the war. 

The first sentient warforged are a recent development, but have proven themselves to be extremely effective on the battlefield. The Cannith forges in Eston and Metrol burn day and night, barely able to meet demand. 

You are all recruits in the 3rd Army of Cyre, stationed in Eston, and ready for deployment to who knows where. Most -- if not all -- of you are recently created warforged. The Cyran Command does not yet have enough faith in the fledgling race to allow them to operate completely on their own, so the ranks are liberally supplemented with "wet-born" races.

Let's see those characters!


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 21, 2007)

*Erran d'Medani*

All right, team warforged it is.  I'd like to step into one of the 'wetborn' roles.  I figure it's early enough in the warforged era that there aren't likely to be a lot of warforged scouts yet, so I'll propose a half-elf (a scion of House Medani) to fill in the role of point-man and wilderness expert.  He'll start as a ranger and head toward the archery progression.  I'll probably have him take a level or two of rogue to add those skills to his repertoire, unless the party has a dedicated skill-monkey.  I'd love to have him get access to the Dread Commando prestige class from Heroes of Battle if possible, as that's exactly how I picture him on the battlefield, but if that's not possible I'll work with what I've got.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 21, 2007)

3AC-42X: Warforged soldier. Point of Origin: Eston creation forges. Armaments: Reinforced adamantine plating, heavy steel shield, heavy warhammer. Designated Role: Heavy infantry. Notes: A peculiar development in the creation process has caused the steel-adamantine alloy of this unit to undergo a slow transformation from one material to the other. Should the unit survive, it is expected that the armour plating will increase in adamantine content, making it harder and harder until eventually the average blow from a normal soldier will have no effect on the unit whatsoever.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 21, 2007)

Two questions-

Do you want stats yet, or further fleshed out character info?

At this time frame do 'forged just recieve a small serial number for designation?


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 21, 2007)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Two questions-
> 
> Do you want stats yet, or further fleshed out character info?
> 
> At this time frame do 'forged just recieve a small serial number for designation?




Concepts at this stage, including race and class. Warforged would receive only a serial number, but a self-identifying thought or image may immediately occur to you upon creation, which you could share with the others. In other words, name yourself whatever you want.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 21, 2007)

R7-2B3, this unit came into production two weeks ago. It combines some of the advantages of our faster models, with the abilities of our wilderness fighters, thus it is most suitable for quick strikes and ambushes. This unit is also well versed in most form of weaponry and special operations procedures. Specializing in the use of two weapons this unit will have unprecedented mobility in and around the battle field. Also with some experience this unit will be able to quickly and efficiently track down the enemies of Cyre. Thank you.

_This unit tracks. This unit is Tracker._

This unit is shaped and speaks of a tone that is male aligned. "He still has difficulty refering to himself as such.

Track(er) Warforged, Ranger/Barbarian. Duel weilder.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 21, 2007)

Hmm... I had two ideas, one my original rogue and the other druid, which could be a nice jump-start to exploring humanity.  But if Voda Vosa wants the rogue role, then I'll lean more strong towards the druid.  I think I kind of do anyway.

IWM-13 - Experiemental unit, small unit lot, created to assist in terrain-dependant situations.  Armor plating made of ironwood, programming includes knowledge of nature and survival therein.  Additional programming to incant spells, program is a success.  Incantations will be used for battle assistance.  Unit is programmed with restrictions on weapons.  Unit bound to large canine, will assist unit in preventing ambush.  

_Unit is bound to canine, unit designates itself Dog.  Canine assistant designated Small Dog._  Unit is ready to perform functions.

~~~~

1AC-34AS - Unit has standard composite plating.  Unit has non-standard programming.  Unit lacks knowledge of standard weapons, unit lacks additional combat programming of standard warforged.  Unit was run through training to locate traps, unit was programmed with additional mechanical scouting functions to local traps and disable.  Unit has superior skill functions.  Unit has non-standard combat techniques.  Unit works most effectively in flanking positions or close-range sniper posts.

_Unit's trainers were primarily female.  Unit designates itself as She._  Unit is ready to perform functions.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would like to submit a Valenar Elven Crusader (Bo9S) that was so disgusted by how the valenar turned on the Cyrans that he decided to fight for them in the Last War (or at least not for the Valenar).  Is Bo9S allowed?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Oct 21, 2007)

well, to go with the flow...

Unit AR-88, designated unit repairman. Unit goes by name Craft. 

Warforged Artificer, probably using the racial substitution levels. He'd be the group's "healer" and repairman. Possibly cross classing into Fighter for a bit to take the Spellcarved Soldier PrC.

On another note, having a Spellcarved Soldier in a group of Warforged would be pretty keen., and it would make a good leader.


----------



## Moggthegob (Oct 22, 2007)

I am going to vote for the shifter idea. Or I have a better idea.

 Maybe we could play out the Eldeen Reaches rebellion movement. Lead by the Wardens of the wood under Oalian. Shifters, working along side orcs, and human woodmen...it would be awesome!!!!!

....right :/


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 22, 2007)

Awesome character descriptions, folks! I love the way you're presenting them. Isida, I like the druid concept, especially the name.

Mcnathan - sorry, Bo9S is not allowed. Check the first post.

Mogg - the decision has been made to set the campaign in Cyre as a warforged unit, with or without other races, though your idea is pretty sweet.

Please feel free to submit characters under those conditions!

A general note regarding prestige classes: you may shoot for any PrC you want, as long as you can meet the requirements using only the books outlined in my initial post.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 22, 2007)

What better than a Warforged Paladin to help explore the question of whether the 'forged do, indeed, have a soul?   



*Unit*: GR8-C15, self-designated "Grace".
*Report*: This unit has shown an examplary level of combat skill and situational awareness. Its heavy armor plating has been proven to be highly effective in deflecting and absorbing attacks from enemy soldiers, and the unit is intelligent enough to draw conclusions from orders and act on them without the usual Cannith artificer nearby to update its instructions.
*Caution*: Unit has shown a disturbing tendency to question the reasons behind its orders. In addition, it seems especially reluctant to follow through on orders against enemy civilians.
*Recommendation*: The basic model is sound; we recommend increased production. The personality flaws need to be worked out before more units are placed onto the front lines, however.

[sblock=Character Sheet]*GR8-C15 "Grace"*
Warforged Paladin 1 
LG Construct (Living Construct)
*Initiative*: +0
*Senses*:  Listen +1, Spot +1
*Languages*: Common

*AC* 20, touch 10, flat-footed 20; +8 Armor, +2 shield
*Hit Points*: 14 (1 HD)
*Fortitude* +6, *Reflex* +0, *Will* +1
*Immune* poison, sleep, paralysis, nausea, disease, fatigue, exhaustion, sickness, energy drain

*Speed* 20'
*Melee* Warhammer +3 (1d8+2) 
*Base Attack Bonus*: +1; *Grapple*: +3

*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 10, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Special Qualities*: Smite Construct, Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Smite Evil, DR 2/adamantine
*Feats*: Adamantine Body
*Skills*: Concentration +8, Ride +4
*Equipment*: warhammer, heavy steel shield
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2007)

Okiday, here is IWM-13, "Dog," warforged druid.

[sblock]*IMW-13 “Dog”
Male Personality Warforged Druid 1*
*Alignment:* True Neutral
*Deity:* None
*Region:* Eston, Cyre
*Height:* 6' 10''
*Weight:* 318lbs
*Plating:* Dark Brown
*Eyes:* Brown
*Age:* 6 months
*XP:* 0
*Action Points:*  5

*Str:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Dex:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [4 points, +2 racial]
*Int:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Wis:* 14 (+2) [10 points, -2 racial] 
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 racial]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*   +2 Con, -2 Wis, -2 Cha, ironwood composite plating (AC +3), damage reduction 2/slashing, light fortification, living construct traits (has a Con score, no low-light or darkvision, not immune to mind-affecting effects, immune to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, and energy drain, cannot heal damage naturally, subject to critical hits, effects requiring a Fort save, death from massive damage, nonlethal damage, stunning, ability damage, ability drain, and death effects or necromancy effects, can use the Run action, can be affected by spells that affect both living creatures and constructs, does not need to eat, sleep or breath, responds differently to going below 0 hit points, cannot be raised or resurrected).  Animal companion, nature sense, wild empathy (+1).  Proficient with club, dagger, dart, quarterstaff, scimitar, sickle, shortspear, sling, and sling.  Proficient with light and medium armor, but only if non-metallic.  Divine spells.

*Hit Dice:* 1d8+2
*HP:* 10
*AC:* 16 (+1 Dex, +3 composite plating, +2 shield) Touch – 11, Flat-footed – 13
*ACP:* -3
*Init:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +4 [2 base, +2 Con] 
Reflex +1 [+0 base, +1 Dex]
Will +4 [+2 base, +2 Wis] 

*BAB:* +0
*Melee Atk:* +2 (1d6+2/18-20/x2/S, scimitar)  
*Melee Atk:* +2 (1d6+2/x2/B, club) or +3 (1d8+3/x2/B, _shillelagh_)
*Melee Atk:* +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2/S, dagger)
*Melee Atk:* +2 (1d4+2/x2/B, slam)
*Ranged Atk:* +1 (1d4+2/x2/20 ft./P, dart)
*Ranged Atk:* +1 (1d4+2/19-20/x2/10 ft./P, dagger)

*Skills:*
Craft (woodworking) +5 [4 ranks, +1 Int]
Handle Animal +4 [4 ranks, +0 Cha]
Knowledge (nature) +7 [4 ranks, +1 Int, +2 nature sense]
Listen +4 [2 ranks, +2 Wis]
Spot +4 [2 ranks, +2 Wis]
Survival +8 [4 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 nature sense]

*Feats:*
Ironwood Body (1st level)

*Languages:*  Common, Druidic

*Spells Prepared*
DC +2
0th – _cure minor wounds x2, mending_
1st – _magic fang, shillelagh_

*Equipment*
Scimitar – free (4 lbs)
Heavy wooden shield – 7gp (15 lbs)
10 darts – 5gp (5 lbs)
Club – 0gp (3 lbs)
Dagger – 2gp (1 lb)
Explorer's outfit emblazoned with Cyran insignia

Donkey with bridle, pack saddle, and saddlebags - 19gp
Backpack - free (2 lbs)
~Woodcarver’s tools – 5gp (5 lbs)
~Bedroll – free (5 lbs)
~Tent – 10gp (20 lbs)
~Spade - free (8 lbs)
~10 days’ rations for Small Dog – 5gp (10 lbs)
~50 ft. hemp rope - 1gp (10 lbs)
~Common lamp – 1sp (1 lb)
~6 pints of oil – 6sp (6 lbs)
~2 waterskins – 1gp (1 free) (2 lbs)
~Smokestick - 20gp (1/2 lb)
~Sunrod - 2gp (1 lb)
~5 square yards of canvas - 5sp (5 lbs)

Belt pouch - free (1/2 lb)
~Signal whistle – 8sp (-- lbs)
~Mistletoe (divine focus) – 0gp (-- lbs)
~Flint and steel – free (-- lbs)
~Bell – 1gp (-- lbs)

Total weight – 104 lbs, medium load.  But 75.5 lbs carred on donkey.  28.5 carried by Dog, light load.

*Money*
0 gp

*Little Dog – Riding dog animal companion*
Medium animal; HD 2d8+4: hp 13; Init +2; Spd 40 ft.; AC 16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 14; Base Atk +1; Grp +3; Atk: bite +3 melee (1d6+3); full Atk: bite +3 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 5ft./5ft.; SQ low-light vision, scent, link, share spells; AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1; Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6.

Skills and Feats: Jump +8, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +3, Survival +1*; Alertness, Track.

*Riding dogs have a +4 racial bonus to Survival when tracking by scent.

_Tricks Known:_ Attack, Defend, Down, Heel, Come, Guard, Stay, Fetch

Small Dog is small only compared to Dog.  A sleek-furred brindle hound nearly three feet tall at the shoulders with massive jaws, Small Dog is keenly devoted to his master and seems to prefer the predictable warforged to the company of the fleshy races.  (Small Dog is essentially a Great Dane.)
~~~~~

*Appearance:*  IWM-13, or Dog, is a particularly tall warforged clad in durable ironwood as opposed to the more typical steel composite plating.  It leads a donkey that bears slightly unusual items for a warforged, namely a tent and bedroll.  It wears simple clothes so its designation can be seen clearly.  It bears a scimitar and dagger at its belt and a club in its hand.  A quiver full of darts dangle from a harness at its side and it bears a plain wooden shield on its right arm.

*Personality:*  Dog is observant of the world around it, not just to seek out enemies but to seek out the variations in the natural world.  When camp has been made, it will examine the plant and animal life around it minutely, aided by its companion, Small Dog.  It goes through the designated motions to prepare its spells and train Small Dog, but it seems to spend more time on both than is strictly necessary.

*Background:*  The IWM series, or Ironwood Magic-users, have been put into limited production to see if units capable of using druidic magic are viable.  Druidic magic has been found to be crucial to some battles, particularly amongst the shamans of Darguun, and a warforged alternative was sought to avoid other sentient casualties.  While some of the initial experiments failed, the new runs have proven to have the capability of mastering the lessons in magic and nature.

The programming takes longer to come into effect than typical combat programming, and additional testing is necessary to make certain all lessons are mastered.  In addition, instructors of druidic techniques had to be hired, and brought with them the spiritual oaths that seem to be crux of failures if they are not followed.  Though common knowledge says warforged do not have spirits, the ability to cast the spells seems to work only if the proto-druids held to their oaths and performed the ancient rituals.

Also, animal companions were a vital link necessary for both the spiritual growth of the druid (something privately doubted by the normal trainers) and the combat efficacy of the units (something the trainers approved of).  War dogs were the most common animal available, being less expensive than battle-trained horses, and so most proto-druids were paired with hounds, to good results.

Dog found its companion, Small Dog, to be a satisfactory partner in scouting, combat, and at times of necessary inactivity.  In order to see to his comfort, Dog carries unusual items for most warforged: a bedroll, food, water, and even a tent.  To help communicate with Small Dog, Dog carries a whistle and bell, being unable to make the whistling and clucking noises its teachers did to signal the animal.

Dog offers Small Dog affection above and beyond when he does a good job, but doesn’t always realize it.  Small Dog has shamelessly taken advantage of the fact that Dog doesn’t get hand cramps from scratching him for hours on end.  When not otherwise engaged, Dog fills idle hours in simple carving of small animals.  Most of the figures are not particularly lifelike, looking more like a ‘forged version of the creature, but Dog finds them mildly interesting and a good way to keep itself busy.[/sblock]


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 22, 2007)

Zurai and Isida: your characters are solid. 

Everyone, don't forget to designate gender personality types.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 22, 2007)

I didn't state it explicitly, but Grace is neuter.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 22, 2007)

Track, is more male aligned.  I'll post a character tomorrow morning.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2007)

I had no real strong gender feelings about Dog, which is why I didn't put down anything, but he does seem maybe a bit more male than female, so I'll designate him that.

Oh, hey, just to clarify, we warforged probably have need of neither identification papers nor cash, yeah?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 23, 2007)

Unit: SD-95 
Descrption: The SD series are unusual small and thin warforged, with nimble fingers, and fast minds. They are design to demolition tasks, operating various devices, and exploring. These units have shown to be skilled in sneakery combat, often behind some other more bulky units. Their joints are specially designed to make no noise, allowing them to hide and sneak. They are lightly armored, in order to develop their skill. 
Special regards: These untis have showed wild attitude some times, when assigned to routinize tasks. They have high tendency to think by their own.

Unit profile: "Spider" as this unit has been call, shows wild attitude toward 'Bored' task as itself describes them. It is male genderized, and is quite talkative for a warforged. He usually moves suddenly, after minutes of complete stillness.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 23, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Oh, hey, just to clarify, we warforged probably have need of neither identification papers nor cash, yeah?




No, I think it's safe to say that upon creation, the identifying sigil contains a mark that denotes what nation or faction purchased the unit. You all have a whorl, slash, what-have-you that says clearly "Cyran Throne".

Money is an interesting issue. We'll do it like this:

Every PC is issued a standard package which includes
- backpack
- small pouch
- 1 week of rations (for non-forged)
- flint and steel
- bedroll
- spade 
- waterskin
- explorer's outfit emblazoned with Cyran insignia (for non-forged; basically a uniform)
- one non-magical standard weapon of your choice; it cannot be made of special materials; if it's a ranged weapon, you also get 20 missiles

You still get max gold, and may spend it on anything else you want.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 23, 2007)

Kaodi, by your description, it looks like you want to play a fighter. Or is it barbarian? Lemme know.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2007)

Max gold and free stuff?  Freaking sweet!  I will have to tweak Dog's equipment list at some point soon.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh, a fighter. Sorry if that wasn't clear. Adamntine plating doesn't really mix with fast movement though, as far as I know.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 24, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Oh, a fighter. Sorry if that wasn't clear. Adamntine plating doesn't really mix with fast movement though, as far as I know.




Yeah, I figured. Just wanted to be sure. 

Ok, so we have the following submissions:

Redclaw: Erran d'Medani, half-elf ranger
Kaodi: 3AC-42X, warforged fighter
LogicsFate: R7-2B3 (Tracker), warforged ranger
Isida Kep'Tukari: IWM-13 (Dog), warforged druid
Necro Kinder: AR-88 (Craft), warforged artificer
Zurai: GR8-C15 (Grace), warforged paladin
Voda Vosa: SD-95 (Spider), warforged rogue

I'm willing to accept all of you, as I like this mix of characters a lot. The two rangers will work out nicely, not only because of the differing races, but you both chose different weapon styles. If we do have a 7 person party, please remember that things will be moving fast. Try to post as often as you can, because a day off from posting will probably mean you won't be able to provide your PC's input before the game has moved on.

If you'd still like to play, please post your completed character sheets. Character appearance and personality are welcome, but only Redclaw should provide a background (for obvious reasons). Once I've double-checked your sheet, I'll post a thread in the Rogues' Gallery where you can archive your character, then we'll get things rolling!

Thanks to all of you for showing interest!


----------



## Zurai (Oct 24, 2007)

[sblock=Finalized Character Sheet]*GR8-C15 “Grace”*
Neuter Personality Warforged Paladin 1
*Alignment*: Lawful Good
*Deity*: None
*Region*: Eston, Cyre
*Height*: 6' 4''
*Weight*: 294lbs
*Plating*: Dark silvery metal (Adamantine)
*Eyes*: White
*Age*: 2 months
*XP*: 0
*Action Points*: 5

*Str*: 15 (+2) [8 points]
*Dex*: 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Con*: 18 (+4) [10 points, +2 racial]
*Int*: 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Wis*: 12 (+1) [6 points, -2 racial] 
*Cha*: 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 racial]

*Class and Racial Abilities*: +2 Con, -2 Wis, -2 Cha, adamantine composite plating (AC +8), damage reduction 2/adamantine, light fortification, living construct traits (has a Con score, no low-light or darkvision, not immune to mind-affecting effects, immune to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, and energy drain, cannot heal damage naturally, can be affected by spells that affect both living creatures and constructs, does not need to eat, sleep or breath, responds differently to going below 0 hit points, can be raised and resurrected). Smite construct, smite evil, aura of good, detect evil. Proficient with simple and martial weapons. Proficient with light, medium, and heavy armor. Proficient with shields but not tower shields. 

*Hit Dice*: 1d10+4
*HP*: 14
*AC*: 20 (+8 composite plating, +2 shield) Touch – 10, Flat-footed – 20
*ACP*: -5
*Init*: +0
*Speed*: 20ft

*Saves*:
Fortitude +6 [2 base, +4 Con] 
Reflex +0 [+0 base, +0 Dex]
Will +1 [+0 base, +1 Wis] 

*BAB*: +1
*Melee Atk*: +3 (1d8+2/19-20x2/S, longsword) 
*Melee Atk*: +3 (1d4+2/x2/B, slam)
*Ranged Atk*: +1 (1d8+2/20/x3/110 ft./P, composite longbow)

*Skills*:

```
Concentration +8 	[4 ranks, +4 con]
Diplomacy +0 		[0 ranks, +0 cha]
Listen +1 		[0 ranks, +1 wis]
Ride +4 		[4 ranks, +0 dex]
Sense Motive +1 	[0 ranks, +1 wis]
Spot +1 		[0 ranks, +1 wis]
```

*Feats*:
Adamantine Body (1st level)

*Languages*: Common

*Equipment**
Longsword – 15gp (4 lbs)
Heavy steel shield – 20gp (15 lbs)
Composite Longbow +2 Strength – 300gp (3 lbs)
Quiver w/ 40 arrows – 2gp (6 lbs) 
Backpack - 2gp (2 lbs)
~100 ft. hemp rope – 2gp (20 lbs)
~spade – 2gp (8 lbs)
~2 sunrods – 4gp (2 lbs)
~cleaning rags – --gp (-- lbs)
Belt pouch - 1gp (1/2 lb)
~Flint and steel – 1gp (-- lbs)
~Whetstone – 2cp (1 lb)
~5 spare bowstrings – --gp (-- lbs)


Total weight – 61.5 lbs, light load

Money
0 gp



* - You didn't state a gold limit on the "free" weapon, just no special materials. I only took ~40 gold of stuff with Grace's starting cash, so he can contribute ~200 gold worth of wealth toward that bow if needed, or we can switch things around and the longsword can be his free weapon and he buys a +1 strength composite bow. I also removed the bedroll and waterskin from the standard kit, since 'forged neither sleep nor drink.[/sblock]

The unit designated GR8-C15, also known as "Grace", is a study in contrast and moderation. Where most warforged are clearly patterned after either males -- large, bulky, and full of sharp angles -- or after females -- smaller, sleek, and curvy -- Grace is clearly based around a different ideal. Its figure is not masculine, as it is far more sleek than any male-pattern warforged, and yet it is also not feminine; while its armor plates are sleek and polished to a reflective shine, its shoulders and hips are too broad and its height and weight place it above standard female 'forged specifications. Grace's reflective admanatine composite plating -- not to mention its longsword and heavy steel shield -- marks it as a front-line unit, but its general shape and conservative movement patterns indicate that perhaps there is more to it than meets the eye.

Similarly, Grace's personality contains elements of both feminine and masculine personalities. It is supremely confident in its own abilities, almost to the point of brashness, and yet it also clearly thinks through the repurcussions of all of its actions. Indeed, the care Grace devotes towards the consequences of its purpose has raised eyebrows among the wet-born officers who command it. There is some concern that perhaps this new, intelligent warforged pattern might just not be the "perfect soldier" after all.



OOC Note: The plan with Grace's paladinhood is to work into it gradually. I really cannot justify a just-forged Warforged in the Last War telling its commanding officer "No, I will not follow your clearly evil order." and remaining functional. Instead, it will grow more and more concerned with the _consequences_ of the actions it takes, and as its paladin powers grow, it will grow swiftly less willing to compromise its growing set of principles, until it eventually declares its code of conduct and will refuse commands counter to said code.

That is, of course, depending on how the campaign progresses. If things go "wrong", he could quite easily end up falling quickly and going for Warforged Juggernaut to still the nagging doubts and questions in its mind.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 24, 2007)

```
[B]Erran d'Medani[/B]
Male Half-Elf Ranger 1
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: Balinor
Region: Tronish, Cyre
Height: 5' 6''
Weight: 158lbs
Hair: Brown
Skin: Tan
Eyes: Green
Age: 28 years
XP: 0
Action Points: 5

Str: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Dex: 16 (+3) [10 points]
Con: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Int: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Wis: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Cha: 10 (+0) [2 [points]

Class and Racial Abilities: Immunity to sleep spells and similar effects, and +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells and effects.  Low-light vision.  +1 racial bonus on listen, search and spot checks.  +2 racial bonus on diplomacy and gather information checks.  Elven blood.  Favored class: any.  Favored enemy: Humanoid (goblinoid).  Bonus feat: Track.  Wild empathy. 

Hit Dice: 1d8+2
HP: 10
AC: 16 (+3 srudded leather, +3 dex) Touch – 13, Flat-footed – 13
ACP: --
Init: +3
Speed: 30ft

Saves:
Fortitude +4 [2 base, +2 Con] 
Reflex +5 [+2 base, +3 Dex]
Will +2 [+0 base, +2 Wis] 

BAB: +1
Melee Atk: +2 (1d8+1/20x2/B, flail) 
Melee Atk: +2 (1d4+1/19-20x2/S or P, dagger)
Ranged Atk: +4 (1d8/20/x3/100 ft./P, longbow)

Skills:

Code:
Climb  +3 	[2 ranks, +1 str]
Hide  +5 		[2 ranks, +3 dex]
Knowledge (nature)   +5      [4 ranks, +1 int]
Listen +7 		[4 ranks, +2 wis, +1 racial]
Move Silently +5 		[2 ranks, +3 dex]
Search  +6 	[4 ranks, +1 int, +1 racial]
Spot +7 		[4 ranks, +2 wis, +1 racial]
Survival  +6          [4 ranks, +2 wis]
Swim  +3             [2 ranks, +1 str]

Feats:
Point Blank Shot (1st level)

Languages: Common, elven, goblin

Equipment*
Flail – 8gp (5 lbs)
~Longbow – 75gp (3 lbs)
Quiver w/ 40 arrows – 2gp (6 lbs) 
Dagger - 2gp (1 lb)
MW studded leather - 175gp (20 lbs)
~Explorer's Outfit (with Cyran insignia) - 10 gp
~Backpack - 2gp (2 lbs)
~Spade -2gp (~8lbs)
~2 sunrods – 4gp (2 lbs)
Belt pouch - 1gp (1/2 lb)
~Flint and steel – 1gp (-- lbs)
~Whetstone – 2cp (~1 lb)
~5 spare bowstrings – --gp (~-- lbs)
~7 days rations -3 1/2gp (~7 lbs) 
~Bedroll -1sp (~5 lbs)
~Waterskin -1gp (~4lbs)
Identification papers (w/portrait) -5gp (--)
Mule -8gp
Saddle, pack -5gp




Total weight – 39.5 lbs, light load

Money
35 gp
```

Erran d'Medani was born on a small Medani enclave in the city of Tronish.  His branch of the family wasn't very influential in the House, simply running a small company providing personal security services.  Erran grew up learning important skills for a bodyguard, and is very well-trained in observing the world around him for any sign of danger.  He quickly showed an aptitude for archery, and an interest in the natural world.  This led to him being trained as a scout.  However he always sought something more important than the next contract.  He never doubted that his life would be spent serving to protect other people; he just wanted to protect more than one person at a time. 

It was with this in mind that he was drawn to enlist in the Cyran army.  While the House as a whole remained nominally neutral in the conflict, nobody discouraged his decision for two reasons.  First, he was unmarked, and therefore of little intrinsic value to the House.  Second, the war offered the best way for him to gain valuable experience for future employment.  

And so it was that he found himself in a Cyran uniform, assigned to a newly formed (or forged) unit.  He's still not sure what to make of his construct squad-mates, but his idealism has led him to hope that he can learn to work well with them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll have the sheet for tonight. Weee ^^


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry I have been Crazy Busy.  I will post a complete character sheet some time this evening.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2007)

Okiday Dog is done with all equipment and whatnot.

To further clarify the money question, do warforged soldiers recieve a salary?  Or, as purchased items, are we just basically issued most of our gear (which, at this point, has been customized per our needs)?


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 25, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Okiday Dog is done with all equipment and whatnot.
> 
> To further clarify the money question, do warforged soldiers recieve a salary?  Or, as purchased items, are we just basically issued most of our gear (which, at this point, has been customized per our needs)?




No, warforged receive no salary. Your starting gold and what you spend it on simply reflects what has been issued to you or what you requested from a quartermaster, supplier, etc. Any remaining gold must either be spent or lost, as there is no real good reason for a newborn 'forged to have coins on him. The exception is Erran, who can keep or spend whatever he wants. 

I know I'm stating the obvious, but just to be clear: all warforged PC's are wholly the property of Her Majesty Queen Dannel of Cyre, to do with as she wishes. You are recognized as sentient beings, but you have absolutely no rights. 

All statted PC's look great. Let's see the rest!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2007)

That's pretty much what I thought, so that's why I spent every last clipped copper coin that I had.  Splendid, I can't wait to begin!


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 25, 2007)

"Track" R7-2B3

Almost finished, Need to give equipment anouther over look and get some more, so much wasted gold. Also fluffless at the moment.

And Favored Enemy? Would Humaniod(Human) make the most sense in this situation or (Goblinoid)?

[sblock]*R7-2B3 “Track”
Male Personality Warforged Ranger 1*
*Alignment:* True Neutral
*Deity:* None
*Region:* Eston, Cyre
*Height:* 6' 5''
*Weight:* 298lbs
*Plating:* Light Grey, Silvery
*Eyes:* Silver
*Age:* 2 Weeks
*XP:* 0
*Action Points:*  5

*Str:* 16 (+3) [10 points]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial]
*Int:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Wis:* 12 (+1) [6 points, -2 racial] 
*Cha:* 06 (-2) [0 points, -2 racial]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*   +2 Con, -2 Wis, -2 Cha, Mithril Plating (AC +5), light fortification, living construct traits (has a Con score, no low-light or darkvision, not immune to mind-affecting effects, immune to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, and energy drain, cannot heal damage naturally, subject to critical hits, effects requiring a Fort save, death from massive damage, nonlethal damage, stunning, ability damage, ability drain, and death effects or necromancy effects, can use the Run action, can be affected by spells that affect both living creatures and constructs, does not need to eat, sleep or breath, responds differently to going below 0 hit points, cannot be raised or resurrected).  Wild empathy (-1), Favored Enemy(Human).  A ranger is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and with light armor and shields (except tower shields). 

*Hit Dice:* 1d8+3
*HP:* 11
*AC:* 17 (+2 Dex, +5 composite plating) Touch – 12, Flat-footed – 15
*ACP:* -2
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +5 [2 base, +3 Con] 
Reflex +4 [+2 base, +2 Dex]
Will +1 [+0 base, +1 Wis] 

*BAB:* +1
*Melee Atk:* +2 (1d6+2/18-20/x2/S, scimitar)  
*Melee Atk:* +2 (1d6+2/x2/B, club) or +3 (1d8+3/x2/B, _shillelagh_)
*Melee Atk:* +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2/S, dagger)
*Melee Atk:* +4 (1d4+3/x2/B, slam)
*Ranged Atk:* +1 (1d4+2/x2/20 ft./P, dart)
*Ranged Atk:* +1 (1d4+2/19-20/x2/10 ft./P, dagger)

*Skills:*
Climb +7 [4 ranks, +3 Str]
Hide +5 [3 ranks, +2 Dex]
Jump +7 [4 ranks, +3 Str]
Know (Geo) +3 [2 ranks, +1 Int]
Listen +5 [4 ranks, +1 Wis]
Move Silently +5 [3 ranks, +2 Dex]
Search +3 [2 ranks, +1 Int]
Survival +5 [4 ranks, +1 Wis]
Use Rope [2 ranks, +2 Dex]

*Feats:*
Mithril Body (1st level)
Track (Ranger)

*Languages:*  Common

*Spells Prepared*


*Equipment*
H. Flail – 15gp (10 lbs)
Handaxe – 6gp (3 lbs)
Battleaxe – 10gp (6 lbs)
C. Long Bow – Free (3 lb)
40 Arrows - Free (6lbs)
Explorer's outfit emblazoned with Cyran insignia


Backpack - free (2 lbs)
~Bedroll – free (5 lbs)
~Spade - free (8 lbs)
~100 ft. Silk rope - 20gp (10 lbs)
~Bullseye Lantern – 12gp (3 lb)
~5 pints of oil – 5sp (5 lbs)

Belt pouch - free (1/2 lb)
~Signal whistle – 8sp (-- lbs)
~Flint and steel – free (-- lbs)

Total weight – 61 lbs, Light Load.  
16Str- Light 76 lb. or less, Med. 77-153 lb., Heavy 154-230 lb. 

*Money*
0 gp

~~~~~

*Appearance:*

*Personality:* 

*Background:* 
 R7-2B3, this unit came into production two weeks ago. It combines some of the advantages of our faster models, with the abilities of our wilderness fighters, thus it is most suitable for quick strikes and ambushes. This unit is also well versed in most form of weaponry and special operations procedures. Specializing in the use of two weapons this unit will have unprecedented mobility in and around the battle field. Also with some experience this unit will be able to quickly and efficiently track down the enemies of Cyre. Thank you.

This unit tracks. This unit is Tracker.

This unit is shaped and speaks of a tone that is male aligned. "He still has difficulty refering to himself as such.

Track(er) Warforged, Ranger/Barbarian. Duel weilder.[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 25, 2007)

GSU-13A (Fixem)
The GSU series is designned to be combat lifesaver units for Warforged.  They are able to repair damaged warforged using spare parts found on the battlefield until more permanent fixes can be found.   Fixem is very tempormental and grumpy.  He is as deadly with his greatsword as he is handy at the forge.
[sblock=Character Sheet]

```
[B]Name:[/B] GSU-13A Bashem
[B]Class:[/B] Barbarian
[B]Race:[/B] Warforged
[B]Size:[/B] Med
[B]Gender:[/B] Male Personality
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)    [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 16 (1d12+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)    [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 8  -1 (2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 6  -2 (0p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   	[B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +4          +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    -1          -1

[B]Weapon 	                 Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Greatsword                      +4     2d6+4     19-20x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Rage 1/day, Fast Movement, Illiteracy

[B]Feats:[/B] Mithril Body

[B]Skill Points:[/B]        [B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Craft(Metal Working)        4    +1      +2    +7
Craft(Armor Smith)          4    +1      +2    +7
Craft(Weapon Smith)         4    +1      +2    +7
Climb		            4    +3            +7
Jump			    4 	 +3	       +7

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
- backpack			   2
- small pouch			  .5
- flint and steel		  
- spade 			   4
- MW Artisan's Tools		   5
- MW Craftsmans Hammer		   2


[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               76   153   230   460   1150



[B]Age:[/B] 5 months
[B]Height:[/B] 6'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 300lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] green
[B]Hair:[/B] 
[B]Skin:[/B] 

[B]Appearance:[/B] Fixem as his new owners call him appears to be held to gether by spare parts.  He likes to replace his original parts for spare parts he calls 'souvenirs' he finds around where ever he goes.

[B]Background:[/B] XXXX
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 25, 2007)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> And Favored Enemy? Would Humaniod(Human) make the most sense in this situation or (Goblinoid)?




Ah, but that would be giving you a hint!   Based purely on the fact that the vast majority of the Queen's enemies are humans from the other 3 or 4 nations, I would assume that most built-in "hatreds" are programmed for humanity. But feel free to choose whatever you want, as long as you can come up with a reason why.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2007)

So...  *boing boing*  What else are you needing from us?  

*Is eager.  Don't mind me.*


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 26, 2007)

lol.   Well, I'm just waiting for characters from Kaodi, Necro Kinder, and Voda Vosa. Once those are approved by yours truly, we shall get under way.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2007)

```
Name: SD 85 "Spider"
Class: Rouge
Race: Warforged
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral 


Str: 14 +2 (4p.)     Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)     BAB: +0         HP: 9 (1d6+3)
Con: 16 +3 (6p.)     Grapple: +1     Dmg Red: 0
Int: 14 +2 (6p.)     Speed: 20'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 06 -2 (2p.)     Init: +3      Spell Save: +0
Cha: 10 +0 (2p.)     ACP: -2         Spell Fail: 5%

               Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +5    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    18
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 15

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0     +3          +3
Ref:                       2     +3          +5
Will:                      0     -2          -2

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
Short sword 		+2     1d6+1      19-20x2
Shortbow                +3     1d6           20x3

Languages: Common

Abilities: 
Rouge: Trapfinding, Sneak attack +1d6, Armor proficiencey (Light and Medium), weapon proficiencey (simple, )
Warforged: Immune to Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, disease, nausea, 
fatigue, exhaustion, sickened condition, energy drain Light fortification (25% chance that a critical hit or sneak attack does no extra damage)

Feats: Mithral body

Skill Points: 40       Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Open locks                4    +3          +7
Sleith of hand            4    +3     -2   +5
Tumble                    4    +3     -2   +5
Hide                      4    +3     -2   +5
Move silently             4    +3     -2   +5
Bluff                     4    +0          +4
Spot                      4    -2          +2
Listen                    4    -2          +2
Craft (Blacksmiting)      4    +2          +6
Disable Devices           4    +2          +6

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Short sword              10gp   3lb
Shortbow                  30gp  2lb
Flint and steel           1gp    -
Backpack                  2gp   2lb 
Sack x4                   4sp   2lb          
Arrows (40)               2gp   6lb  
Travelers Outfit             
Thieves Tools             30gp   1lb           
Average lock              40gp   1lb
Warforged Repair Kit      50gp	01lb (+2 in repair checks.)
                 
Money: 18.6 gp 
                         Weith: 43lb



Age: 3
Height: 1.60 mts
Weight: 90 kg
Eyes: Silvery
Hair: -
Skin: Mithril.
```

Here is "Spider" Please, chek him, I think I have something amiss...


----------



## Zurai (Oct 26, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Str: 14 +2 (4p.)
> Wis: 06 -2 (2p.)
> Cha: 10 +0 (2p.)



4 points in Str gives a warforged 12 strength. 2 points in Wis gives 8 wisdom. 2 points in Cha gives 8 charisma. Warforged stat mods are +2 Con, -2 Wis, -2 Cha. You seem to be using +2 Str, +2 Con, -4 Wis for some unknown reason.


> Money: 18.6 gp



You do not get any leftover money; warforged have no use for money in the Last War.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 26, 2007)

Voda -- Zurai summed it up: check your stats.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2007)

The points buy are not coincident with the stats, I used and old sheet to make this one =P

Does it really matters?... I'm just lazy


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 27, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> The points buy are not coincident with the stats, I used and old sheet to make this one =P
> 
> Does it really matters?... I'm just lazy




Actually, if you want those scores as you have them, it does come out to 32 points, so you're good. You just have the points notated incorrectly. No biggie.


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 27, 2007)

Am I in or no?


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 27, 2007)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Am I in or no?




you bet!


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 27, 2007)

=D

I'll write up more fluffy bits when I get the chance, Tomorrow night I'm outta town so posting my be light and/or difficult till I get back the next day. I case we start that soon.


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 27, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm going to wait another day or so for Necro and Kaodi, since they did show interest and I like their concepts. After that, we'll just get things rolling.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 28, 2007)

```
[B]Name:[/B] 3AC-42X
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 1 	[b]Starting Level[/b]: 1
[B]Race:[/B] Warforged
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Cyre
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male Personality
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Action Points:[/B] 5
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 15 +2 (08p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 1	[B]XP[/B]: 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +1		[B]HP:[/B] 14 (1d10+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +3	[B]Craft Points:[/B] 
[B]Int:[/B]  8 -1 (00p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b]
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (06p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +1	[B]Spell Save:[/B] --
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (04p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -7		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 25%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+8	+2	+1	+0	+0	+0	21
[B]Touch:[/B]	11	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 20

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] 2/--

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+6	+2	+4	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+1	+0	+1	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+1	+0	+1	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Warhammer		+3	1d8+2	   20/x3	------
Dagger			+3	1d4+2	19-20/x2	10 ft.
Hvy Stl Shield		+3	1d4+2	   20/x2	------
Slam    		+3	1d4+2	   20/x2	------
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Warforged Racial Abilities

[B]Feats: [/B] Adamantine Body, Power Attack


[B]Skill Points:[/B]  4	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Intimidate	+4	 4	+0	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Warhammer		12gp	 5lb
Hvy Stl Shield		20gp	15lb
Dagger			 2gp	 1lb
Backpack		 2gp	 2lb
Belt Pouch		 1gp	.5lb
Flint & Steel		 1gp	--lb
Spade   		 2gp	 8lb
10 ft Chain		30gp	 2lb
Crowbar			 2gp	 5lb
Grappling Hook		 1gp	 4lb
Hooded Lantern		 7gp	 2lb
3 Flask of Oil		 3sp	 3lb
Portable Ram		10gp	20lb
50 ft Silk Rope		10gp	 5lb
Sack			 1sp	.5lb
Sledge			 1gp	10lb
Whetstone		 2cp	 1lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B] 84 lb	[B]Money:[/B] 0gp 0sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	 66	133	200	400	1000

[B]Age:[/B] 2
[B]Height:[/B] 6' 4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 356 lbs.
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] None
[B]Skin:[/B] Dark Grey
```

*Appearance:* 3AC-42X is slightly more solid looking that the standard warforged model, and his composite plating looks darker, but his appearance is otherwise unremarkable.

*Personality:* 3AC-42X can be rather hardheaded and stubborn, but only because he does his best to carry out his objective, even in the face of adversity. 

*Background:* 3AC-42X was built in the creation forges of Eston a little over two years ago. Since then, he trained in the warforged education program, though his stay was prolonged by his lacking intellect. After his creation, it was discovered that his composite plating was peculiar in that it seemed to be undergoing spontaneous transformation into a more adamantine heavy allow. He was kept under observation while undergoing training, but his creators were unable to determine the source of this phenomenon and decided to send him out to the front lines. His name, 3AC-42X signifies his creation for the 3rd Army of Cyre, and he is the 42nd unit to be created for the order. The X appelation signifies a unit that has undergone or been subjected to an unexpected change, in either physical or mental make-up, or has developed an extraordinary ability independant of their prescribed training.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry guys, real life was crazy this week. I'll finish my character up tomorrow.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 29, 2007)

Kool and the gang, Necro.


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey Kaodi,
He said you can have a standard weapon, I am pretty sure he did not intend it to be masterwork. However if I am wrong I will take one too


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 29, 2007)

Oops, missed that one. Yeah, no masterwork, sorry.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey, there's a Rogue's Gallery up for the game! And a swanky new title for the campaign! Excitement!


----------



## Zurai (Oct 29, 2007)

Grace is posted.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2007)

Dog is posted!  And awesome game title.


----------



## Mellubb (Oct 29, 2007)

Fixem is posted.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Oct 30, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> Kool and the gang, Necro.




Now I want to listen to "Jungle Boogie"....
Anyway, Craft is posted in the RG for your viewing pleasure, though I do not have time right now to add his background / description. I will get to that tomorrow.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 30, 2007)

Oops, I forgot to announce that Erran is posted.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 30, 2007)

Spider is as well, posted


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 30, 2007)

3AC-42X is posted. Let us begin the killing.


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the Last War, ladies and gents. _Deus Ex Machina_


----------



## Eryndur (Oct 31, 2007)

LogicsFate, is Track still a go? We need him in the Rogues' Gallery. 

And Kaodi, does 3AC-42X have a callsign like the others? Or are you going to make me type that serial number every time?


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 1, 2007)

COMBAT RULES

Generally, I like to be fast and loose with combat, keeping battlemat tactics out of it. You'll have to place your trust in me to determine things like cover, concealment, line of sight, distances, areas of effect, AoOs, etc. I can assure you, though, that I will never -- under any circumstance -- deliberately screw you over. If, for instance, you want to drop a fireball into a group of baddies and one of your pals happens to be within the radius, I'll let you know before you do it. Blatant stupidity, of course, will yield nasty consequences.

I also prefer not to use individual initiative. I will roll once for the group, using the highest initiative modifier among you. Then I roll once for the baddies, doing the same thing.  When it is the PCs' turn, it becomes first come, first served. Just go ahead and tell me what you're going to do. I will respond to each PC's action with a separate post, or group some results together, depending on how many of you post your actions before I read them. I will wait a while for everyone to declare actions, but not too long. I'll move onward, assuming your PC is using Total Defense.

I've used this method in another Eberron game I've run on a different site, and it tends to keep things exciting. Use Invisible Castle for all rolls, and don't forget your store of Action Points!


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 2, 2007)

I've just finished transferring your characters over to paper for my own use and I have just a few quick notes:

Erran: Don't forget to apply your ACP of -1 to the appropriate skills.

Voda: Your speed should be 30', not 20', unless I'm missing something. Your grapple should be +2, and the damage from your shortsword should be +2.

Mellubb: You need to apply your ACP of -2, as well.

Isida: Just fyi, you donkey is tethered with the other horses on the south end of the hill. As for Small Dog, feel free to roll for him during your action.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2007)

Why 20? I have a mithryl body, not an adamantine one. Mithryl is the lightest metal, so it doesn't provide ACP


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 2, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Why 20? I have a mithryl body, not an adamantine one. Mithryl is the lightest metal, so it doesn't provide ACP




You wrote 20' originally. I'm saying you can actually move 30'. As for mithral, check the Mithral Body feat description on page 57 of the Eberron Campaign Setting. It states explicitly that there is -2 on all skill checks in which armor penalties apply.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 2, 2007)

Eryndur said:
			
		

> Erran: Don't forget to apply your ACP of -1 to the appropriate skills.



I shouldn't have any ACP.  I bought masterwork studded leather, which drops the -1 to -0, right?


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 2, 2007)

You can keep typing his number, hehehe... 

While I certainly had thematic ideas for what his nickname might be, I had thought it best that I perhaps I let that develop over the course of the story.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 2, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> You can keep typing his number, hehehe...
> 
> While I certainly had thematic ideas for what his nickname might be, I had thought it best that I perhaps I let that develop over the course of the story.




*shakes fist in futile anger* Curse you!  

Redclaw -- you're totally right about the MW armor. I missed the fact it was MW.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2007)

Eryndur - Since LogicsFate is no longer with us, I had an inquiry.  I have a gaming friend and fellow Eberron fan that I know IRL who has been tracking this thread.  He has a great love of warforged and would adore to get into this game.  Would you allow another player?


----------



## Forgefly (Nov 3, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Eryndur - Since LogicsFate is no longer with us, I had an inquiry.  I have a gaming friend and fellow Eberron fan that I know IRL who has been tracking this thread.  He has a great love of warforged and would adore to get into this game.  Would you allow another player?





A friend who thinks a warforged squad is fantastic.  I would love to try either a warforged monk, trying to understand this new world (to him) through mediation and combat forms, or a warforged barbarian, who tries to find meaning in his life through the surge of emotion in the rage.  I guess I'm leaning more toward the Monk though in all honesty.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 3, 2007)

Sure, welcome aboard! I'd go for the monk, since we already have a barbarian. Make sure you read my initial post as I have a few sticking points when it comes to posting frequency, and my post a few days ago regarding my handling of combat encounters.

If you're cool with that, post your character up in the Rogues' Gallery!


----------



## Forgefly (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes, sir!
X2H-079 reporting for duty.
Some call me Spike, for obvious reasons. 
"Spike" is an experimental hand to hand combatant trained to use his body to defeat the enemy, his design allows for superior speeds and the ability to grapple enemies and crush them against his spikes.  This primary function has been used very successfully to keep enemy spellcasters unable to cast spells.

Successfully Rogued, Sir!


----------



## Zurai (Nov 4, 2007)

I was going to wait and see if anyone else took out that goblin archer before I made the decision of whether to charge it or not... then I realized I'm playing a paladin, even if it doesn't know it's a paladin yet. There's my answer  Lead from the front is Grace's style. I gave it adamantine plating for a reason, anyway


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 4, 2007)

Spike looks good, Forgefly. Only a small note: you can be part of a limited run, but from Eston, not Metrol.

I'm not going to bother explaining your appearance. You'll just replace Track, our lost ranger. When I post a new update to the map, you'll be a square labeled with an "X", since "S" is already taken for Spider.

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2007)

Eryndur, I'm going to make an assumption that officers are more typically mounted, but if I'm off-base, I'll go edit my comments.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2007)

Kaodi - Your comment 







> " Vandalism of Crown property during wartime is punishable by death, "



 is hecka funny.  Like "I-snorted-my-cranberry-juice-out-of-my-nose" funny.


----------



## Forgefly (Nov 6, 2007)

Speaking to Dog's confusion, who is the commanding officer now?  It seems that is something that we would each have had drilled into us was the chain of command and where we fell into it.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 6, 2007)

I was going off of an early comment by Eryndur, saying that we would all look at each other as equals.  I don't have any desire to claim rank over the rest of you.  Quite frankly, I don't want to bear the blame if we wind up dying in that cave.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 6, 2007)

On the books, Erran is in command, and holds the rank of corporal. You are all privates. When Erran volunteered for duty, he was given the rank purely because he was going to be attached to a warforged unit, and Cyran Command won't allow warforged officers. This allows superior officers to address the unit as a whole by addressing Erran, who provides a level of comfort absent from ordering around "machines". In practice, everyone (including you) knows that Erran is an equal. It would be quite natural (and technically correct) for anyone outside the squad to view Erran as the ranking officer. 

Point being, you trust each other equally to look out for each other's best interests.

And Kaodi's comment about vandalism was priceless, I agree. If I was the kind of DM who gave bonus XP for things like that, you'd get some. Have some style points, though!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, I might see warforged as being taught to assume humans would always be in command, so the idea of a warforged officer would be as foreign to them as it would be to the fleshy races.  Of course, as things progress that might change, but for right now Dog's just a victim of his upbringing...


----------



## Forgefly (Nov 6, 2007)

I wasn't looking for anyone to blame, but us lawful types like to know who our commanding officer is.  I've no problem with Erran being in "command"  Of course maybe this is part of learning what sentience means, that as Warforged we don't have to be commanded.

I second Isida interpretation


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 6, 2007)

That's cool with me. I'm just trying to take the burden of responsibility off Erran's shoulders, is all.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 6, 2007)

I think it'll be fun to play it out as you all looking to Erran to make decisions, and him being completely uncomfortable in that role.  He's not quite sure what to make of the 'forged.  They seem capable of some level of thought and individuality, but they're certainly not humanoid as he sees it.  I don't want to play him as having a superiority complex, which makes it hard to be in command.  We'll see where it goes.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 6, 2007)

By the way, I'm considering boycotting the d20 Invisible Castle is rolling for me. I think the highest it's rolled for me so far is an 11 ><


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, me too, though I can't complain for spider rolls. =)


----------



## Forgefly (Nov 6, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> By the way, I'm considering boycotting the d20 Invisible Castle is rolling for me. I think the highest it's rolled for me so far is an 11 ><





All those gnomes chained up and forced to roll dice.  You have to pay extra to get a lucky halfling to roll for you.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, you and Mellubb have been unlucky with the rolls. Too bad you can't chuck a site like you can dice.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Nov 8, 2007)

Has only 3AC been injured? I thought Spider took some damage as well but I didn't think it was as life threatening.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 8, 2007)

There are four injured PCs:

Spider: 6/9
3AC: 8/14
Erran: 8/10
Dog: 4/10 (hurt badly by the tent fire)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, Dog's pretty well toasted.  Next time there's a flaming building, 3AC-42X is goint in, he's the adamantine one!  The wooden PC should NOT have gone in there.  Stupid orders...  

Anyways, what's wrong with Spike and the horse?  At least he'd be well-secured to the saddle!


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 8, 2007)

I would assume that Spike's spikes don't extend to cover the inner length of the legs, from the crotch to the feet, as this would severely hamper his own movement and ability to maneuver. So, sitting in a saddle shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Forgefly (Nov 8, 2007)

I meant it more flavorful then actual crunchy.  The feat doesn't say where the spikes are, merely body covered in spikes.  Also playing into tirelessness of 'Forged and looking towards monks fast movement.  

All that said, I can saddle up if that's an order


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh man, how could I forget Dog. And Erran, can't really help "repair" him.


----------



## Mellubb (Nov 9, 2007)

I have craft that can help.  But I need eight hours.  I will work to repair the most injured ones while Erran is sleeping.  Which brings up a cool thing about a party of 'forged.  No worries about guards at night.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 9, 2007)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Which brings up a cool thing about a party of 'forged.  No worries about guards at night.




Yeah, I've always kinda wanted to play a 'forged Scout for just that reason - he's quite literally the _perfect_ sentry. The only thing he'd really want is darkvision.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice game you've got running there. If you have a player going awol, just let me know and I'll jump right in.


----------



## Eryndur (Nov 13, 2007)

Will do, Doc. The Dead Men was my inspiration for this one!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2007)

Eryndur?  What's up dude?  Holiday shopping?  Work funk?  Dead computer?  Spotty internet?


----------



## Zurai (Dec 3, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Eryndur?  What's up dude?  Holiday shopping?  Work funk?  Dead computer?  Spotty internet?




Seconded. Calling Eryndur! ENWorld says you've been around. You having DM's block?


----------



## Eryndur (Dec 4, 2007)

Everyone, so sorry for the extended break!   I went home for Thanksgiving day, and when I returned to NYC, my computer and the internet was freaking out on me. I could get on for a few minutes, but I would get booted before I could post. After long hours with tech support, I think I'm good to go again.

This is not -- I repeat, NOT -- an indication of saggin interest. Just computer troubles. Give me a day or so to get back on track, and then we'll get going again.

Sorry again!

Eryndur


----------



## Eryndur (Dec 4, 2007)

New post IC!


----------



## Forgefly (Dec 5, 2007)

I was starting to go into warforged withdrawl.  Glad to have you sorted back out


----------



## Forgefly (Dec 11, 2007)

Are the 9 points of lethal damage in addition to the 3 subdual earlier?  If so I am in a heap at the bottom of the boulders.  
Though perhaps I will assume that the 9 are for Grace from its fall?


----------



## Eryndur (Dec 11, 2007)

Forgefly said:
			
		

> Are the 9 points of lethal damage in addition to the 3 subdual earlier?  If so I am in a heap at the bottom of the boulders.
> Though perhaps I will assume that the 9 are for Grace from its fall?





Oops! Typo on my part! Spike takes 3 subdual, Grace takes 9 lethal. I edited the relevant post IC. Sorry about the confusion!


----------



## Zurai (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't suppose Grace's DR 2/adamantine applies to each of those boulders it hit on the way down, eh?   


I woulda taken 10 the first time, but I forgot I had 100' of rope and a grapple. Meh.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't suppose I could roll a "Sense Immanent Betrayl" roll, could I?  Or at least a Sense Motive?


----------



## Eryndur (Dec 12, 2007)

Interesting question about the DR. I can't find a rule stating the effectiveness of DR in non-combat situations. Can anyone help me out? If we can't the rule, I'll weigh in on your side and let the DR apply, reducing your damage to 3, Zurai.

Isida, feel free to Sense Motive if you wish, though it takes no roll to hear his "slip-up".


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 12, 2007)

Personally I'd be more worried about the rocks taking damage than Grace, him being adamantium and all.  

Anyways, Sense Motive is a 17.


----------



## Forgefly (Dec 12, 2007)

*Out of Internet*

I will be traveling for work and probably out of internet zone until Sunday.  If it is alright I will cede control to Isida Kep'Tukari. or over to you DM.  Generally I follow the growing suspicion and will try to be on the watch out for any of Kanma's compatriots rather than watching Kanma extra close.

I am crossing my fingers that I'll be able to have something, but I'll be moving around a lot and so probably will not be able to get on.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 31, 2007)

So Mr. DM sir, what's up with the game?


----------



## Zurai (Jan 4, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> So Mr. DM sir, what's up with the game?




I'd like to know, too.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok, I have a proposal.

Our DM hasn't been around in 2 weeks, and hasn't updated the game in a month and a half.  We've posted.  I've sent him e-mails.  Apparently real life has taken our DM away, which is unfortunate; I've had it happen to me on several occasions.

However, I think the premise of this game kicks all kinds of donkey, and I'd like to continue.

I could take over as DM, relegating Dog to NPC status, and keep this game going.  I couldn't guarentee as fast an initial posting rate as Eryndur, but I would keep posting, even if it is slow.  I have extensive DMing experience, both in PbP (check my sig) and about 7 years of 3.0/3.5 face-to-face, including Eberron campaigns.  I own all Eberron books and supplements and have read them all.

What say you to this proposal, fellow players?


----------



## Forgefly (Jan 31, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> What say you to this proposal, fellow players?




*boing boing boing boing boing boing boing boing boing boing*

Spike is jumping with joy.  This causes all sorts of clanging and may in fact destroy the goblin he was holding onto.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 31, 2008)

Honestly, I was having a little trouble truly finding Erran.  Being surrounded by nothing but warforged put him in more of a 'leadership' role than I expected when I built him, and it came out being a bit awkward.  I'll keep trying if you all want to get it going again, but I don't feel a strong pull to do so.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 1, 2008)

Redclaw, if you are at all interested in this game, maybe you could take Dog and I could NPC Erran.  Then y'all would be playing the warforged with no one player being forced into a leadership role he didn't want.  Just a thought.


----------

